# Sviatoslav Richter



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure if this is quite the right place for such a thread. I'll defer to the mods to move it if warranted.

Anyhoo, I have very few of Richter's records in my ever-expanding collection, even though I recognize he is one of the greats. I think I've realized the main reason why: I find his discography utterly bewildering. There seems to be a ton of releases out there, some of which appear to me to be of dubious provenance and/or sound quality (and I realize some of this is due to his living in the benighted USSR), so I can't quite get a handle on where to begin.

So, tell me: which Richter records must I own? Links and/or pictures would be helpful, I think, due to the aforementioned bewildering array of possibilities (in my perception, at least). Thanks in advance!


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I think this one contains pretty much a nice first dive into Richter:
http://www.amazon.com/Sviatoslav-Ri...F8&qid=1431708573&sr=8-1&keywords=richter+box


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some of those I enjoy most are also often among his more extreme recordings:

- _Beethoven_ Appassionata Sonata / Carnegie Hall 1960 (or the contemporary Kiev and Moscow recordings)
- _Schubert_ Sonata 21, Praga or Eurodisc recordings
- _Schubert_ Sonata 18 D894, May 1978, Brilliant Classics
- _Mussorgsky_ Pictures ... , Sofia or melodiya studio recording 1958
- _Beethoven_ Sonata 3, 1960
- _Rachmaninov_ Etudes Tableaux op.39 etc., 1983
- _Grieg_ Piano Concerto, with Kondrashin
- _Ravel_ Miroirs, 1994 Ermitage label. Highly recommended, though Lipatti is better in the Alborada 
- _Liszt_ Piano Concertos 1 + 2, with Kondrashin
- _Liszt_ Hungarian Fantasy, with Kondrashin


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a similar inquiry-thread in the database somewhere. Not all of Richter's recorded performance seem 'inspired', but a lot of them do. I will add to joen's suggestions anything you can find of "Richter in Prague". The Praga set of CDs is apparently a Collectors' Item, with a seriously inflated price tag. I'm not much good at navigating YouTube, but there are probably some goodies there from the set.

Just the other day I listened to him play the St. Saens 2nd PC, an on-air capture from a 1993 concert in France. He "found the point" in the finale; amazing playing.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Sudonim said:


> Not sure if this is quite the right place for such a thread. I'll defer to the mods to move it if warranted.
> 
> Anyhoo, I have very few of Richter's records in my ever-expanding collection, even though I recognize he is one of the greats. I think I've realized the main reason why: I find his discography utterly bewildering. There seems to be a ton of releases out there, some of which appear to me to be of dubious provenance and/or sound quality (and I realize some of this is due to his living in the benighted USSR), so I can't quite get a handle on where to begin.
> 
> So, tell me: which Richter records must I own? Links and/or pictures would be helpful, I think, due to the aforementioned bewildering array of possibilities (in my perception, at least). Thanks in advance!


These are the recordings you must own:

Ravel Trio with kagan
Beethoven and Mozart Violin sonatas with Kagan 
Winterreise with Schreier
Schumann Marchenbilder with Bashmet
Webern variations
Beethoven Op 14s on BBC Legends
Hindermith Suite 1922 (Philips)
Homage a Rameau in Hungary box
Ravel Valses in Hungary Box
Mozart K310 on Philips (late London recital) 
Chopin Mazurkas (BBC Legends) 
Franck violin sonata with Oistrakh
Brahms Quintet with Tatrai
Dvorak Quintet with Borodins
Schumann Trio 2
Schubert D850, especially variations movement (Prague)
Schubert duo with Kagan
Mozart PC 24 with Muti
1976 Moscow Recital (Beethoven and Schumann) (my transfer on symphonyshare)
Beethoven Op 14s on BBC Legends
Beethoven Andante Favouri (Orfeo)
Hindermith Suite 1922 (Philips)
Liszt Sonata (Philips "Authorised") and Valses Oubliees(Melodyia)
Homage a Rameau in Hungary box
Ravel Valses in Hungary Box
Debussy Suite Bergamasque on Orfeo.
Chopin Barcarolle and Waltzes on Orfeo
Chopin Mazurkas (BBC Legends) 
Ravel Barque sur l'ocean (Live Classics)
Prokofiev 6,7,8, 9, Visions Fugitives (live scattered on Melodiya)
Debussy Etudes
The Live Classics CDs with Brahms intermezzi and Bach sonatas.
The Grieg Lyric Suites in the Hungary box.
Beethoven bagatelles.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you mean Mozart PC 22 with Muti on EMI, or did they do the 24th too?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Do you mean Mozart PC 22 with Muti on EMI, or did they do the 24th too?


They did 24 too, I didn't enjoy their 22. The 24 is original and disconcerting, it has become one of my favourite recordings of a Mozart concerto. I don't know if it has ever been off LP, I can email you a transfer if you want, the image is wrong, my mistake.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> They did 24 too, I didn't enjoy their 22. The 24 is original and disconcerting, it has become one of my favourite recordings of a Mozart concerto.


Agree, from what I remember, concerning 22.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Sudonim said:


> So, tell me: which Richter records must I own?


 To answer you one need to know: do you want Richter or do you want particular music in his performance? If you just want Richter you can go with any set published by respectable house, such as Decca or Philips. If you have some musical pieces dear to your heart, you may consider getting Richter's version of it. I would live without much of his legacy, and actually have only few of his recordings. Several Beethoven sonatas, Pictures, something else. Prague box has some good parts in it.

P.S.: Just couple of days ago I was walking on the street and went into the old inner yard, where Richter spent his childhood years. Not much changes, I guess, if you move away auto carriages.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

AnotherSpin said:


> To answer you one need to know: do you want Richter or do you want particular music in his performance? If you just want Richter you can go with any set published by respectable house, such as Decca or Philips. If you have some musical pieces dear to your heart, you may consider getting Richter's version of it. I would live without much of his legacy, and actually have only few of his recordings. Several Beethoven sonatas, Pictures, something else. Prague box has some good parts in it.
> 
> P.S.: Just couple of days ago I was walking on the street and went into the old inner yard, where Richter spent his childhood years. Not much changes, I guess, if you move away auto carriages.
> 
> View attachment 69715


I am impressed with more of his recordings than you are, including some acquired years ago from My Man In Kiev.

ps. That inner Yard was in better shape during Richter's childhood? Aside: that tan car looks like it hasn't moved in awhile.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Get the "live" Carnegie Hall Concerts. I had a chance to go, but didn't. How dumb I was!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there a recording of SR playing the great Bach cello suites?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Is there a recording of SR playing the great Bach cello suites?


No

""Scqnsxnaxhho


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> No
> 
> ""Scqnsxnaxhho


That's unfortunate because I think he could have been even more widely respected if he did.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

There is the newish set released by Sony which has the RCA and Columbia recordings, many recorded at Carnegie Hall live. It is a good place to begin despite a pretty pedestrian Beethoven 1 towards the end of Richter's career. Else for more cash strapped, the Brilliant box has some Beethoven, Schubert and Liszt all in good recordings.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> That's unfortunate because I think he could have been even more widely respected if he did.


Impossible for him to be more widely respected. He did record Bach's violin music.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Ukko said:


> ps. That inner Yard was in better shape during Richter's childhood?


 I cannot compare, it was about 90 years ago. Later Richter's parents moved in better place, located in couple of blocks, near the German Lutheran church, where his father played organ.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks to all who contributed suggestions. Will do some seeking!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sviatoslav Richter reminds me of Arturo Toscanini. Very rarely received decent sound for recordings.

Wish I could have heard these guys in live performances.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sviatoslav Richter reminds me of Arturo Toscanini. Very rarely received decent sound for recordings.
> 
> Wish I could have heard these guys in live performances.


Having listened to substantial chunks of a Richter box, I'd have to agree with the 'poor recording bit'..


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Overrated pianist, Gilels was far better. Reminds me of Horowitz, who was all about the name but had not even a fifth the talent Rubinstein had.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

LOLWUT said:


> Overrated pianist, Gilels was far better. Reminds me of Horowitz, who was all about the name but had not even a fifth the talent Rubinstein had.


Well everyone is entitled to their opinion...at least until Trump becomes Czar...


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Triplets said:


> Well everyone is entitled to their opinion...at least until Trump becomes Czar...


Make America Great Again.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Record labels are busy packing his recordings into big all-inclusive super-cheap boxsets. If you really like him, you may get them all.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

LOLWUT said:


> Overrated pianist, Gilels was far better. Reminds me of Horowitz, who was all about the name but had not even a fifth the talent Rubinstein had.


LOLWUT. Joke of the year.


----------



## Jerry (Oct 17, 2016)

Beethoven Appassionata sonata - jaw dropping 




Schubert D 894 sonata - ridiculously slow opening mvt, but incomparable nonetheless!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DeepR said:


> LOLWUT. Joke of the year.


Glad someone recognises greatness.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> Record labels are busy packing his recordings into big all-inclusive super-cheap boxsets. If you really like him, you may get them all.


The Decca / Philips box is a treasure.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Richter was one of the greatest interpreters of Debussy and Prokofiev.

His performances of l'isle joyeuse are for me, definitive.


----------

